# How bout an atheist and freethinker book club



## Shamar

This club/thread(s) can be related to all things godless.

Wondering if there are any secular freethinkers on this board...


----------



## drenee

All book klubs will need to be run through Betsy.  How about PM'ing her with your request.
deb


----------



## Shamar

The most recent book I've read on my kindle is "_Atheists Guide to Christmas_, by Ariane Sherine (considering the season, lol)

The next book I plan to read is Daniel Dennett's book: "_Breaking the Spell_, along with a mix of hitchikers guide to the galaxy and a bit of H.P. Lovecraft short stories.

Anyone down to discuss some Robert Ingersoll, Neitzschie, or even Victor Stenger and the "new atheism"?

Please leave your thoughts. I would like to start a thread for freethinking kindle users on this board to discuss freethinking, atheism, skepticism, rational thinking, science, and hell...even postmodernist thought (though I disagree with most postmodernist philosophy).

Debate is welcome...please let me know if there are any rationalists here who are on board for a group like this 

Welcome all


----------



## Shamar

drenee said:


> All book klubs will need to be run through Betsy. How about PM'ing her with your request.
> deb


Ok, no prob....I'll do that asap.
I figured I should see what kind of responses I get first, to see if the audience is available first. However, I'll take your advise if you think I should try to create the group beforehand.

thanks


----------



## Shamar

drenee said:


> All book klubs will need to be run through Betsy. How about PM'ing her with your request.
> deb


btw, I just did a search for "betsy"...is "Betsy The Quilter" the person of whom you are speaking about??


----------



## drenee

Yes, it is.  I'm sorry I didn't clarify myself.  Actually, if you go at the top of this thread, her name is there, and you can klick on it and send her a PM that way.  
deb


----------



## Jeff

Book clubs are for books; they're not a genre or philosophical grouping. You can start a topic for books about atheists and freethinkers without anyone's permission.


----------



## Shamar

Jeff said:


> Book clubs are for books; they're not a genre or philosophical grouping. You can start a topic for books about atheists and freethinkers without anyone's permission.


Ok, that makes sense Jeff.

I can do that the next time I start a new book. However...is there somewhere on the boards where I can post an open thread and see if there are any like-minded people who would be interested in such a book club?

btw...I just got my first ereader (kindle) 3 days ago, so I'm new to these boards. My apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place....


----------



## vermontcathy

I'd be up for discussing some of this. I think I've got a Dawkins book sample on my kindle right now. I usually read fiction, but on occasion read nonfiction. I've got "Letter to a Christian Nation" sitting on my dining table that I haven't read - ok to use a DTB?


----------



## vermontcathy

And I think it was just meant that if you want to make one of those bold-heading sections, above the threads, for a new topic, someone would have to give permission, set it up. But anyone can do a thread like this.


----------



## CrackSprinkler

Sign me up. I am currently reading "The Greatest Show on Earth" - Richard Dawkins. It is only peripherally about atheism or free-thought though.


----------



## Geemont

I might be interested. But a lot depends on what kind of books people want to read. A lot of so called "Atheism" are very similar with only slight variations in style and theme, for example _The God Delusion_ vs. _God Is Not Great_. I've read both, but truth be told, just reading the Dawkins would have been enough. This is not to slight Hitchens, but his book was second in line, maybe forth if I count the two Sam Harris books.

I would think focus on science and philosophy books beyond the specific subject of Atheism would be better, more interesting. There are probably some fiction that would fit the criteria too. Otherwise, _The Greatest Show on Earth_ is a book that I'll probably want to read, but I'm leaning to the Unabridged audio version.

Also, maybe this should be bimonthly of quarterly book club.


----------



## PhillipA82

I might be interested as well


----------



## CegAbq

I would consider my self a likely candidate for a group like this - but in all honesty, these days after work, about all I get around to reading is fiction.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I'm not interested in a book club, but I am very interested in book recommendations from other similar minded people.  I'd also participate in general discussion threads.  It might be a little tricky though because what we might consider as normal healthy discussion might offend others, as Atheism/Freethinking/etc can be a hot topic (as I've found from just about every other board I'm on).


----------



## DannieGirl22

I may be a little late to the gAme here, but I would def be interested in something like this!!!

D


----------



## geoffthomas

betsy is out of town right now.
But I suspect that as soon as she is back, she will move this thread to the Not Quite Kindle Folder where it probably belongs.
Typically KB has encouraged open dialogue on literature-related (like KitchenAid mixers or Keurig coffeemakers) subjects as long as the participants are civil to one another and to any visiting critics.  And that they not let the content spill out into other threads as well.
But I am not a mod so I am just stating my observations.

Have a great discussion.


----------



## vermontcathy

geoffthomas said:


> betsy is out of town right now.
> But I suspect that as soon as she is back, she will move this thread to the Not Quite Kindle Folder where it probably belongs.
> Typically KB has encouraged open dialogue on literature-related (like KitchenAid mixers or Keurig coffeemakers) subjects as long as the participants are civil to one another and to any visiting critics. And that they not let the content spill out into other threads as well.
> But I am not a mod so I am just stating my observations.
> 
> Have a great discussion.


I'm not sure why a topic called "How bout an atheist and freethinker book club" would belong in the "not quite kindle" forum. Seems like it's right where it belongs - in the book club forum. Because... well.... it's a book club.

It also seems a little odd that you feel the need to warn us to keep it civil, and not let it spread to other threads. It's like you're saying, "it's ok to talk about atheist things, but only here in this one thread - don't you dare mention that you're atheist in other threads!". Maybe I'm misreading you... but this was the impression I got.


----------



## mwvickers

vermontcathy said:


> I'm not sure why a topic called "How bout an atheist and freethinker book club" would belong in the "not quite kindle" forum. Seems like it's right where it belongs - in the book club forum. Because... well.... it's a book club.


I agree with you that this thread should probably be here. It is clearly labeled as a book club thread.



> It also seems a little odd that you feel the need to warn us to keep it civil, and not let it spread to other threads.


If I may jump in, I think that what geoffthomas is pointing out is the same rules Kindleboards has on any subject. Kindleboards is good about keeping _all_ discussions civil, no matter what the topic. And as I'm sure anyone who has dealt with philosophical, political, or religious subjects will tell you, they _can_ become less than civilized, as we all want to defend our points of view, thoughts, and opinions. So, I don't think this was directed toward any one person or group.

If it makes you feel better, I'm a Christian, and in the One-Year-Bible part of the forum, we had some interesting discussions come up on some religious viewpoints. We, too, went through the moderator, if I remember correctly, and were basically told we could discuss the topic at hand as long as we kept it civil. I don't think the moderators are trying to limit anyone; I just think they are trying to keep Kindleboards the forum it has been as long as I can remember. This is actually one of the most civil and welcoming forums I've ever been to.

In other words, it's a general Kindleboards rule no matter what view is in question to keep things civil.

As far as not letting it spread out into other threads, it's the same thing. The general Kindleboards rule is to keep threads subject-specific and to try to keep them on topic. For example, in the free book thread, the moderators try to keep random posts about the books out, so that only the actual book posts with links are in the thread. They do this to keep it neat and tidy. They encourage people to create separate threads for discussing the books.



> It's like you're saying, "it's ok to talk about atheist things, but only here in this one thread - don't you dare mention that you're atheist in other threads!". Maybe I'm misreading you... but this was the impression I got.


I really didn't get that impression at all, and I hope my explanation above helped a little.


----------



## Ponzy

I too would be interested in this club...

A well argued case is put in "Why I am not a Christian: And Other Essays on Religion and Related Subjects" by Bertrand Russell
Kindle Edition - $9.99


----------



## vermontcathy

Has anyone read Phillip Pullman's new book, The Good Man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ? Maybe this is a no-no posting this here, but although it isn't available in the US yet (either paper or ebook), it is available in the UK, so I put in the address of a pub as my own and was able to buy it.

It's very interesting, though I'm not sure what to make of some of it.


----------



## mwvickers

Ponzy said:


> I too would be interested in this club...
> 
> A well argued case is put in "Why I am not a Christian: And Other Essays on Religion and Related Subjects" by Bertrand Russell
> Kindle Edition - $9.99


I'm a Christian, yet I want to read Russell's book at some point. It's come up a lot in discussions and in other books I've read. Glad to hear it's on Kindle. I'll need to pick it up some time. Thanks for pointing that out.

By the way, I hope it's okay if I pop in every once in a while. I like looking at different points of view from mine. I enjoy learning from others and hearing what others have to say.

Martin


----------



## jackwestjr_author

I brought up a topic in which a famous religious figure head's name was mentioned in the subject line.  The post was moved to the "Not Quite Kindle." threads.  The moderators are very careful to keep the discussions light in these boards.  Even the discussions about horror are G rated.  

Start posting recommendations for books or authors, then allow the originator of the post to select the book to form a book club.

Having just read some Jerome Bixby, I would recommend the screenplay of The Man From Earth.  This is a fascinating fictitious exploration of what would happen if one man lived for 140,000 years.  There is an intense religious controversy that would be an excellent seed for discussion.  The screenplay has garnered numerable international awards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, folks, 

you've got some good discussions going on here--just a gentle reminder that self promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar.

Just to be clear, Jack, your thread was moved to NQK not because of the mention of a religious figure but because the general context in which the figure was mentioned was appropriate to Not Quite Kindle.

We have had in the past and wiil have in the future thoughtful and quite passionate discussions on these boards.  We do try to tread lightly in the areas of religion and politics as emotions run especially high in those areas. We generally see how the thread goes before taking any direct action. And language and content needs to be limited to that appropriate for young teens.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## paulkeefe

As soon as you use the word "atheist" you've set yourself up for religious discussion, I don't see why that should be a problem. After all, if someone started a club called, "Christian Book Club," it would probably be allowed. Therefore, Judaic, Islamic, Buddhist, and any other type of book club should be allowed and only moderated for offensive content (on an individual level).

I'm all for it.


----------



## thinker333

Hey,
I am new here and hope I am not overstepping the line. I agree with the fact that there are very little going around for atheists, agnostics or even the concept of "make up your own mind on facts."

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## gmjackson

Shamar said:


> This club/thread(s) can be related to all things godless.
> 
> Wondering if there are any secular freethinkers on this board...


I raise my hand! Nice to know you!


----------



## Guest

I'm in... Where are the freethinkers?


----------



## Snapping Turtle

It's available now -



And it looks fascinating.


----------



## ScottF

Hi, has anyone chosen a book to discuss yet?


----------



## patrickt

I'm an atheist but it doesn't dominate my reading and I have no desire to try and turn it into a religion. I hope you enjoy your book club.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Geemont said:


> I would think focus on science and philosophy books beyond the specific subject of Atheism would be better, more interesting.....


I agree with this suggestion to focus on science and philosophy. Atheism is just to irritate religious people as they irritate others through their fanatic behavior. Both are negative, IMHO.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Agreed, would be interested in hearing of a book that you all have collectively agreed is a good read.


----------

